# 2015 Season!



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Tips, Findings, and Recipes


----------



## fishgirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Poked around today. Nothing to see


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I don't think you are going to find any morels anytime soon. A general rule is there needs to be 5 consecutive days where the high temp. and the low temp. equals 100 degrees. If you measure the ground temperature it needs to be around 50-60. Good luck and make sure to check out the poplar forests.


----------



## midmented (Mar 18, 2013)

yes, it is too soon. I did my own little study in 2013 about high-low.
When to start looking for Morels
IMO, my personal study concluded that you need more than 5 days and a few rains. Also, I do "winter sowing" of my tomato plants and when they sprout, it clues me in on to start looking. In 2013, I discovered they had sprouted almost the same day we found our first morels.
2013 Winter sown tomatoes sprouted
Winter sowing completely uses mother natures timeline of when to germinate seed. Neat.....


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm here in Charles County and I'm going to give it a go this evening!

First time I've ever hunted for any kind of mushrooms, but I've got my mesh bag, my field guide, my knife, and a location with a ton of old poplars!

Any other tips and/or tricks anyone wants to share?


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

How was it in Charles County? I'm thinking we are still about 2 weeks out up here. Keep us posted!


----------



## tlowe (Apr 18, 2014)

I am in Frederick Co. and my ramps are up! These warm Temps and rain have been great. I will start scouting for shrooms next week.


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

not a sign of them =(

I'm going to try again this Sunday!


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

I think Sunday there is a real possibility of them poppin' up towards the southern part of Maryland. Keep us posted. I've been going out every day to some fail safe spots in anticipation, but around me I think we still have to have a few more warm days if not another week. But with all of the snow and rain I'm thinking it will be a great year for hunting. Good luck everyone!


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks!

I'll feel accomplished if I can find just one lol


----------



## sparx (Apr 7, 2015)

I've only found 1 in Calvert County and it was in some mulch that came from who knows where. Is there anyone here that has any luck in southern MD?


----------



## hunter (Apr 10, 2015)

Today in washington county I found 3 small blacks


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Hunter~ That's awesome. Keep the updates coming. Its always exciting to hear of the first mushrooms! For those new to looking, Blacks are going to be the first to come up. Usually we find them up in the mountains but that's not to say they are not in poplar forests... I personally just find them to be more rare than the yellows in the Howard Co. Baltimore Co. area. Have other people found this to be the case?


----------



## jh3rd (Apr 19, 2014)

found three yesterday in western md small no bigger then an inch going again this weekend and i bet i find a good bit temps have been perfect and this rain is the best thing for them,,


----------



## dontforgettheknife (May 2, 2014)

Hensley, I hunt HoCo and agree... 95%. I must say I have become partial to the creek bottom golden fatties, and haven't spent much time early up on the hills. I also have some friends that find a considerable number of blacks near the Ashton area.


----------



## hunter (Apr 10, 2015)

Up my way you find a good bit of blacks


----------



## tlowe (Apr 18, 2014)

Went out yesterday to my never fail spots and it's still a little to early. Will check again later in the week.


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

For the seasoned hunter, when do I look for each type of morel and type of location? Example blacks- now in mountains, grays 1week low lands, big yellows - creek beds -when????? thanks for any info!!!


----------



## annekirk (Apr 14, 2015)

Out yesterday in Harford County and nothing yet. We foraged some other delicious wild edibles though. Thank you Spring bounty! Seems the warm temps and rain might morels have some up by the weekend. We will be hitting the ground hard this on Sunday! I'm glad we're off to a slow start this season. Hopefully the gradual start of Spring gives us a nice season this year. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jh3rd (Apr 19, 2014)

found 167 in the past three days in different spots in western Maryland. they are on and poping in full force my way. going again this weekend cant wait. hopefully we get some rain between now and then really need it ground was a little dry today and rain helps push the leaves down makes the shrooms easier to see.... will post what i find.


----------



## justjeff (Apr 18, 2015)

Doubt anyone remembers me from years ago, I used to post regularly years ago and talk about how me and my dog Kaleb were finding ALL the morels in Anne Arundel Co.
Regrettably, Kaleb passed this winter at 14 years old, so this is my first season without him.
The 2015 season seems to have begun here, I did find 4 blacks yesterday during a short walk through our old spot. But it certainly is not in full force, as our best old spot is a notorious producer of large amounts of Morels. The next few days should prove to be crucial! The temps are right and there has been some gentle rain. I will be out there this weekend, with my new partner - he's a tiny toddler with glasses who will be enjoying a backpack ride through the woods with his daddy. If you see us, say hi - but don't follow us to our spots!


----------



## missouri morels (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello fellow hunters, this is my first forum of any kind so bare with me as i learn the ropes. I'm from the great hunting grounds of Missouri but moved to MD a few years back but first time hunting here. I went today and it seems to me the conditions are getting close! I walk and old growth wood with a lot of old elm trees. Mostly hill ground but i didn't find any yet. I'm hoping they pop up in the same kind of areas as back in Missouri. One thing i noticed was the leaves where very deep and thick where I was hunting in southern MD making tough to see! Anyway Im excited to find some not used to not having proven grounds. Funny thing is everyone i have talked to around here has no idea what they are. Where I'm from they have morel festivals and such! Anyway good luck to all of you and I will let ya know if my MO ways work


----------



## sparx (Apr 7, 2015)

MO Morels, I moved here from OH and have been thinking the same thing. I'm in Calvert County and have a few places I want to try. If you have any luck let me know. I'm going hunting late this week and weekend.


----------



## missouri morels (Apr 19, 2015)

Will do sparx. Heavy rains yesterday and tonight will hopefully beat down the leaves to where a person can see them. I plan on covering a lot of ground late in the week when temps get back up. Never hunting here makes it tough cause I'm never sure if I'm early or late or at a spot that there has never been one. Just gotta find that first patch. It seems back home the season is in full swing judging by my freinds Facebook pages. Anyway so far all i have found is a real nice matching set if deer sheds (heavy 12 point) and a lot if ticks. Must of got in a bad spot for ticks cause thats the most i ever pull of me and I grew up in the woods. Good luck to you and let me know when you find some. I will be hunting Charles and St Marys county's this week.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Missouri, it's definitely the right time. I tend to do my best around poplars. Ash's have a good reputation but I don't know them by sight so I can't say one way or another. Elms are supposed to produce as well but I've searched a lot of slippery elms (the only ones I've found) with no luck. Later, when the yellows come out, I've got several spots that produce nice flushes among white pines


----------



## kdwhite81 (Apr 22, 2015)

I recently moved to the Baltimore County area from WV. Are there any good areas around to hunt morels? I'm definitely missing my old hunting spots and seeing the pictures from back home, they are having a great season so far.


----------



## missouri morels (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tips rockfish i will try cause I'm not finding many elms. Looked today in the same areas as before with no luck. Didnt cover as much ground as I wanted with the wind as it was here it was at times dangerous a lot of limbs coming down. Now it's really cooled off so I'm not sure how much that will effect things prob won't go back till the weekend.


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

went out yesterday for a few hours in frederick, only came back with a dozen black and grays. Has anyone had great success yet?


----------



## elata (Apr 18, 2013)

I will be in Calvert County babysitting the grandchildren on April 27-30. If anyone wants to look for morels, let me know.


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

I've found a whole lot of nothing!

I guess the 100 Poplars I know of just happen to not have morels around them lol


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

Xaquin, where are you located ? souther,western central MD?


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

Charles County =)

(Southern Maryland)


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have been out 4 times this past week in central Maryland. Multiple spots, but I have not found any yet. First ones for me last year were found on the 25th.

Xaquin,

I never hunted that far south, but heard of a few finding them there.. Looks like it's back to detecting for a few days.


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

you metal detect too?

good fun =)

I need to get out there!


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, I have been detecting for a while now. Went today, so tomorrow it's back to the woods to give the morels another go.


----------



## annekirk (Apr 14, 2015)

My husband found about 20 today in Harford County, MD (far North). Some were not too big but it's encouraging to finally see them our way.


----------



## annekirk (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone finding any in Garrett County yet? Planning a trip next week and hoping I'm timing it right. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Well this weekend was great. It was our wedding anniversary, and we found our first morels on the same day. I didn't pick any... I felt they were a little small and I want to see what happens to them over the next week, if they are still there. I found them in a fairly populated state park alongside the trail. Its funny, I always found yellows in this area with very few blacks, but this year it has been all black so far. Anyways, good luck to all out there and keep the posts/pictures coming.


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, I finally found a few tiny ones =)


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome Xaquin. Were they black? The yellow morels are going to be much larger, so keep an eye out for them. What general area are you hunting in?


----------



## xaquin (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm in Charles County

I found them in a semi dried creek bed amongst Poplars =)

They're tiny, but I took them just to see if I liked the taste (which I did!)

There were probably more, but it was almost dusk when I stumbled on them.


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

WTG Xaquin
I'm still coming up empty handed. That's OK since I have been spending quality time with my daughter while searching.


----------



## hilbilyshroomr (Apr 10, 2014)

They are up. Picked a couple handfuls a few days ago around patapsco


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Hillbilly, were they black, stone, or yellows? I've been waiting for the yellows to pop up.


----------



## bgruder (May 16, 2014)

I have been out looking everyday, I am in Western Maryland, near the Allegany Co. Garrett Co. line, and so far, NOTHING... I am beginning to wonder if they will ever come up around here...


----------



## jungleman84 (May 2, 2015)

Hey all...VERY new to mushroom hunting--went out today for my first time with no luck. Can others over advice for what to look for? I found what appeared to be a few live tulip poplars as well as dead elm trees (still standing). Once identifying the trees, where do I look from there? How close are they usually to the base of the tree trunk? Are they buried under dead leaves on the ground? If there are wild grasses/green plants growing all over the ground, would they be embedded in there?

Thanks for any guidance! I'm looking in some forests in Baltimore County, a bit north of Baltimore City.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Went out this am to a park a bit southwest of you and found some medium yellows. Looked around ash, slippery elm, and poplars; only had luck around the poplars. They tended to be either right up among the roots or within a couple feet. Hope that helps


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

With the posts slowing down it must mean people are starting to find some morels! I went out last weekend with some friends and I found the most blacks I've ever seen! Has anyone else had this experience? I haven't gone out at all this week yet, but I plan on looking for some yellows today after work. Good luck to everyone looking and keep the posts coming if you have questions or successes.


----------



## 240sxmorels (May 11, 2015)

I am in 21532 and find them all over the place Find some every day a lot of blacks yellows and whites mostly big ones.


----------



## sking_mrs (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been looking on and off for the last few weeks in the Cumberland area. With the hot temps for a few days and sporadic rain lately, is it safe to assume the season is pretty well over?


----------



## sking_mrs (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, and how do I change the ridiculous picture with my profile name? I tried editing my profile. I'm not this ominous. Really.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 29, 2012)

may 17 and still no morels in cecil county!!!


----------

